# Cold Cut Meats for Hedgehog?



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello,

New member here.
I have a female hedgehog, born April 8, 2012. 

They can eat cooked meat but are the packaged cold cuts (for sandwiches) okay?
I'm concerned if they are loaded with extra sodium or anything.

Thanks.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

To be honest no living thing should eat sandwich meats.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, sandwich meats have a lot of sodium and preservatives added, so I wouldn't want to feed them to a hedgehog or animal (but I do eat them myself :lol: ). I would just plain cook some chicken or turkey for them, you can freeze it and thaw it out a few pieces at a time for treats!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

It's full of bad things for human (sodiom, nitrites etc.), let alone animals. I agree with Lilysmommy, you can cook some chicken or turkey, freeze them in ice cube trays and taw/rewarm (no to hot) for a little snack.


----------



## qjtrinh (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies


----------

